# Bonesmashing +chewing+mewing results.Age 17 to 21



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2021)

Bonesmashing plus chewing hard plus bonesmashing is legit af


----------



## xdw15 (Feb 20, 2021)

Literally no changes. Just the usual copes: different angles and lighting. 
Keep coping and scamming normie spics for money they can't even make.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> Literally no changes. Just the usual copes: different angles and lighting.
> Keep coping and scamming normie spics for money they can't even make.


Your life is cope.. Check guy in motion


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> Literally no changes. Just the usual copes: different angles and lighting.
> Keep coping and scamming normie spics for money they can't even make.


Your life is cope.. Check guy in mof


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 20, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> Literally no changes. Just the usual copes: different angles and lighting.
> Keep coping and scamming normie spics for money they can't even make.


cheeks and jawline became more noticeable plus face looks better. mewing works if you’re consistent and if you arent over the age of 21/22


----------



## xdw15 (Feb 20, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Your life is cope.. Check guy in motion


You only gymcelled and got lean. You are confusing " mewing gains" with showing more bone structure as a result of less BF. This is occurs way too often and is most noticeable in actors. They got lean for a movie and a couple years later they look like worse (take Christian Bale, for instance).
Mewing is absolutely cope. Both Mike Mew and his father have stated multiple times that mewing is cope pay 12 (maybe even earlier). So please stop coping or at least stop scamming people (tho they are normies so I guess they deserve it).
Kill urself fggt


----------



## pizza (Feb 20, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> You only gymcelled and got lean. You are confusing " mewing gains" with showing more bone structure as a result of less BF. This is occurs way too often and is most noticeable in actors. They got lean for a movie and a couple years later they look like worse (take Christian Bale, for instance).
> Mewing is absolutely cope. Both Mike Mew and his father have stated multiple times that mewing is cope pay 12 (maybe even earlier). So please stop coping or at least stop scamming people (tho they are normies so I guess they deserve it).
> Kill urself fggt


jfl if you think this changes is just gymcel+lean


----------



## xdw15 (Feb 20, 2021)

pizza said:


> jfl if you think this changes is just gymcel+lean



You've only been on this forum for a couple of months. So It's ok if you want to cope with mewing. You'll get over it soon.
Btw, how absolutely deformed and retarded you have to be to find solace in thinking that your tongue will change your face.


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 20, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> You've only been on this forum for a couple of months. So It's ok if you want to cope with mewing. You'll get over it soon.
> Btw, how absolutely deformed and retarded you have to be to find solace in thinking that your tongue will change your face.


exactly. that stage when you really believe you can ascend with your fucking tongue jesus... sad really


----------



## Deepraj7 (Feb 20, 2021)

This guy is called purefxrm on IG and is trying to spread the blackpill to normies for money. This guy says he wants to open a YouTube channel


----------



## xdw15 (Feb 20, 2021)

Deepraj7 said:


> This guy is called purefxrm on IG and is trying to spread the blackpill to normies for money. This guy says he wants to open a YouTube channel


Worst part is he just translates the content that he finds in forums like this, then he goes and sells it. What a fucking lame scammer


----------



## Deepraj7 (Feb 21, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> Worst part is he just translates the content that he finds in forums like this, then he goes and sells it. What a fucking lame scammer


He fraud his looks too. It's just that he gained weight . That's it


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 21, 2021)

Not someone actually believing in mewing in 2021...


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 21, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> You only gymcelled and got lean. You are confusing " mewing gains" with showing more bone structure as a result of less BF. This is occurs way too often and is most noticeable in actors. They got lean for a movie and a couple years later they look like worse (take Christian Bale, for instance).
> Mewing is absolutely cope. Both Mike Mew and his father have stated multiple times that mewing is cope pay 12 (maybe even earlier). So please stop coping or at least stop scamming people (tho they are normies so I guess they deserve it).
> Kill urself fggt


you fucuking faggot , both said mewing can work if you are under 25 , you retard nigger , go suck dick and choke on it and die


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 21, 2021)

My skin is better now at 22 than at 17 because of looksmaxxing


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 21, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> you fucuking faggot , both said mewing can work if you are under 25 , you retard nigger , go suck dick and choke on it and die


mewing works till 21/22 thats why teens have success when they mew. 20+ its hard because your face has already developed


----------



## Amexmaxx (Feb 21, 2021)

Eyelid pulling ? Anyone can point me to a thread or guide on what that does and how to do it?


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 21, 2021)

Ayo whats up with these greycels lmao


----------



## justadude (Feb 21, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Ayo whats up with these greycels lmao


greeicy alts


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 21, 2021)

He got lean, mewing is utter cope.


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 21, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> You've only been on this forum for a couple of months. So It's ok if you want to cope with mewing. You'll get over it soon.
> Btw, how absolutely deformed and retarded you have to be to find solace in thinking that your tongue will change your face.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 21, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> cheeks and jawline became more noticeable plus face looks better. mewing works if you’re consistent and if you arent over the age of 21/22


Why just 21/22? Lol



Ryan said:


> Your life is cope.. Check guy in motion


In the First pic you can see clearly how lighting is different jfl


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 21, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Why just 21/22? Lol
> 
> 
> In the First pic you can see clearly how lighting is different jfl


men develop bones until 20-21, thats why doing it around 15-18 should be the go-to


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 21, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> men develop bones until 20-21, thats why doing it around 15-18 should be the go-to


Nah, face changes through the years. In fact sometimes implants move because the face changes.
We are not set in stone.

Plus, mike mew stated that thing hava to be done when you are like 8 yo lol


----------



## Pretty (Feb 21, 2021)

This thread is just greycells being greycells giving each other advice with no looksmax knowledge


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2021)

When will this mewing cope stop


----------



## Ryan (Feb 21, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> i follow you on IG, good work man


Who me?? Or this guy who transformed?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 21, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> i follow you on IG, good work man


Who me?? Or this guy who transformed 


Mastermind said:


> When will this mewing cope stop


Ok mewing is cope... Start mouth breathing asap... O god i totally forgot to mouth breath today👄👄👄


----------



## newperson (Feb 21, 2021)

hey what did you do to your eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Feb 25, 2021)

gj bro


----------



## Patient A (Feb 25, 2021)

Copey cope cope


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 25, 2021)

People really think puberty = mewing.
Late puberty is a thing.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 25, 2021)

newperson said:


> hey what did you do to your eye area?


He prayed to Lord Mike mew every night before bed


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (May 7, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Your life is cope.. Check guy in motion


That midface...


----------



## AscendingHero (May 7, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Your life is cope.. Check guy in motion


ay bruh can u link his tiktok?


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> ay bruh can u link his tiktok?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (May 7, 2021)

Wait OP is that you in the tiktok or some other guy?


----------



## ovosoundszn (May 7, 2021)

He still isnt good looking imo


----------



## efidescontinuado (May 7, 2021)

why is this faggot teaching the blackpill in spanish!?


----------



## maxlooks (May 7, 2021)

Oh you are the instagram page owner, nice content!


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Wait OP is that you in the tiktok or some other guy?





maxlooks said:


> Oh you are the instagram page owner, nice content!


It's not me.. It's a friend


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 9, 2021)

Gymmax plus upper eyelid fillers


----------



## Purefxrm (Sep 9, 2021)

ovosoundszn said:


> He still isnt good looking imo


Cope harder bitchcel  I mog you to another dimension every day while your sister gets fucked by my BBC friends. Salutations


----------



## Purefxrm (Sep 9, 2021)

efidescontinuado said:


> why is this faggot teaching the blackpill in spanish!?


Because you're some illiterate Arabcel larping Spaniard


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 9, 2021)

xdw15 said:


> You've only been on this forum for a couple of months. So It's ok if you want to cope with mewing. You'll get over it soon.
> Btw, how absolutely deformed and retarded you have to be to find solace in thinking that your tongue will change your face.


this


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> this


i think i have been on this forum more than u shitcel


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Bonesmashing plus chewing hard plus bonesmashing is legit af


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ryan said:


> i think i have been on this forum more than u shitcel


Been on this forum longer than me and still doesn't realize u can't fix recessed/downward grown jaws without surgery. I'm happy I finally grew out of that cope and am hopefully getting bimax asap.


----------



## Purefxrm (Sep 9, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Been on this forum longer than me and still doesn't realize u can't fix recessed/downward grown jaws without surgery. I'm happy I finally grew out of that cope and am hopefully getting bimax asap.


Get bimax, it'll change your life. Anyway you still need +183/good frame/good pheno/NT or DT/Status/Money


----------



## Purefxrm (Sep 9, 2021)

Hunterslayer said:


> That midface...


Still fucked more than you, low IQ and small dicked faggot. Literally just laughed hard


----------

